# Ft.doom sf ca



## colorado (Dec 10, 2009)

just curios if any of you people have ever been to fort doom it was in the ghetto nerghborhood walkin distance to haight lived there off and on for few years dont remember how it became in control of my group but was told it was around 7 plus year before i got there real cool place liquor store would front us booze had locks on doors the homies respected us eventually got raided and all our stuff got put in a dumpster and the 20 shitbuckets got poured on it curiuos for pics or stories


----------



## marc (Dec 10, 2009)

i squatted at for doom for around a week the first time i was in SF


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Dec 10, 2009)

SoOo, is it up and running again??


----------



## marc (Dec 10, 2009)

im not sure last time i was there was early may 08. some dumbasses brought like 20 kids there after a leftover crack show and had a party and it got boarded up the next day after everyone left but my friends recracked it to get their shit then we left town.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Dec 10, 2009)

well ill be there in jan, so ill give an update if one doesnt already get made


----------



## colorado (Dec 10, 2009)

i dont know if it is open if i it is i doubt it is like it was we held it down other people came in and fucked it up let junkies stay i was gone it got closed and i herd some people that suck re cracked it changed the locks and didnt tell us tons of people stayed and owned it my friends held it untill we got raided other people stayed there but it was ors didnt here about the left over crack show but dont doubt it this was in 08 huh any pics or storys it would be cool my people called this place home


----------



## colorado (Dec 10, 2009)

ps fuck the kids that stole it goddam anarco crime think hipster pc @##$$%^^^&&&ers all good things must end and all is fair in love and war long live gg park and hate st


----------

